# PcAnywhere hinter Router



## vechta2 (10. März 2005)

Von einem PC in einer Firma (WIN2000) möchten wir Kunden PC (WIN XP SP2) über Internet und pcanwhere fernwarten.

Die PCs in der Firma habe eine dynamische IP und werden über einen Proxy und DSL zum Internet verbunden.

Die Ports 5631 (TCP) und 5632 (UDP) werden geroutet.

Der Kunden PC wird mit einem T-Sinus 1054 über DSL mit dem Internet verbunden.
NAT ist eingeschaltet und die Ports 5631 & 5632 werden über den Menüpunkt Virtueller Server geforwarded.
Die IP des Routers wird dynamisch vom ISP zugewiesen. DNS über DYNDNS ist angemeldet und wird auch erkannt.

Ein Ping zum Kunden PC funktioniert nicht.
Ein Tracert bleibt an der Firewall des Routers hängen.
(Nur ein Breitbandrouter von TCOM dazwischen, dieser wird beim Router als Gateway genutzt)



Tracing Route to 217.229.96.113:

Hop #	1	170 ms	192.168.199.5	firewall.xxxx.de		(192.168.199.5 = Gateway der Firma)
Hop #	2	30 ms	217.5.98.20				(217.5.98.20 = Breitbanrouter TCOM)


Wählt man den Kunden PC direkt ins Internet (z.B. ISDN) dann funktioniert die Fernwartung über pcanyhwere.
Also kann es nicht an der Firewall von XP oder an der Remote Seite von pcanywhere liegen.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

Wie kann man testen ob die Ports im T-Sinus 1054 durchgeleitet werden ?


----------



## Sinac (10. März 2005)

Natürlich funktionieren Ping und Traceroute nicht zum PC, sondern nur bis zum Router und kann sein das dieser auch auf ICMP nicht antwortet.
Du musst ja jetzt mit PC Anywhere eine Verbindung zu der IP des Routers herstellen und dieser sollte dann die Ports an den PC im Kunden-LAN forwarden. Wenn das nicht geht schätze ich mal mit dem Forwarding stimmt was nicht, vielleicht falsche Ports oder so.


----------



## vechta2 (11. März 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort erstmal.
Habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ein Ping und Tracert wird natürlich zur WAN IP des Kunden Routers gemacht, aber wie gesagt keine Antwort.
Ich versuche ja mit meinem Remote des pcAnywhere eine Verbindung mit der IP des Kunden Routers herzustellen, aber leider auch keine Antwort.
Ich vermute stark, das dir Ports (5631 + 5632 da bin ich mir sicher) einfach nicht geroutet werden.
Im Router (T-Sinus 1054) werden sie über "Viruteller Server" von der LAN IP auf die WAN IP geleitet so wie im Handbuch beschrieben.
Wahrscheinlich funktioniert das aber irgendwie nicht.
Meine Frage daher nochmals: Wie kann man testen ob diese Ports geroutet werden? Kennt jemand eine Einstellung für das T-Sinus 1054 (oder auch T-Sinus 154) mit pcAnyhwere?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

vechta2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich vermute stark, das dir Ports (5631 + 5632 da bin ich mir sicher) einfach nicht geroutet werden.


Grundsaetzlich werden sie schon geroutet. Vorausgesetzt man stellt alles richtig ein.
Aber das Internet hat nichts dagegen Pakete von oder zu Port 5631 oder 5632 zu routen.



			
				vechta2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Im Router (T-Sinus 1054) werden sie über "Viruteller Server" von der LAN IP auf die WAN IP geleitet so wie im Handbuch beschrieben.


Ich hasse diese Bezeichnungen. Bei einem Kollegen von mir heisst die Option DMZ. Das ist doch schrecklich! Das ist doch nur Port-Forwarding!

Infos zu Port-Forwarding und NAT im allgemeinen gibt es hier 
Ist sogar deutsch.

Wenn der PC-Anywhere Server laeuft solltest Du die Erreichbarkeit mittels Port-Scan testen koennen.


----------



## Sinac (11. März 2005)

Eine DMZ ist aber doch bissle was anderes, oder?
Hey, das wäre nochmal was für die Begriffserklärung


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Natuerlich ist eine DMZ was anderes, obwohl es zum Teil auf Port-Forwarding aufbaut.
Das ist halt so die Bezeichnung, hab mich auch drueber aufgeregt als der mir von DMZ erzaehlt hat.
Werd mir mal was ueberlegen zum Thema DMZ und Dir dann zukommen lassen, falls Dir nicht schon was dazu einfaellt.


----------



## vechta2 (11. März 2005)

Ich habe es jetzt gefunden.  

DMZ auf die LAN IP des pcanywhere Rechners muß eingeschaltet werden.

Beim T-Sinus 1054 (154):

Sicherheit - Firewall - DMZ

WAN IP wird angezeigt einfach LAN IP eintragen.

Geht jetzt auch mit DYNDNS.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Zur Info:
Die nennen das in der Konfiguration zwar DMZ. Das ist aber keine DMZ die Du damit einrichtest.


----------

